# Looks like Canada is on the horizon - any help as Im in info overload?



## loogieboogie10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey everyone - new too all of this and looking for some helpful advise and pointers if possible. 

Well in the last few days a move to Canada is looking very much a possibility!

We have been talking/researching getting out of the UK for the past few months and narrowed it down to a few areas we would give serious consideration.

My other half kept an eye on job advertisements in his field and then last week sent off a few cv's etc to 2-3 companies advertising relevant positions - Thursday morning we awoke to an email asking if he was available that evening for a phone interview with the recruitment manager and after over 70 mins it became obvious they liked him and booked him straight in for a next stage interview Fri evening with the person who would be his direct manager which was then another hour on the phone. He has just had another email asking when would be a good time for 2 x 30 min back to back interviews with further managers. 

Things are moving very fast and Ive spent past few days researching like mad but would be so grateful for any help from anyone out there in respect of a few things.

We are a family of 2 adults and a 12 yr old, 10 yr old and a 1 yr old.
Job is in Vancouver.
Ive looked at Surrey and White Rocks based on a few recommendations - any other good areas people would recommend which is about 30-45 mins commute from downtown Vancouver with good family facilities and schools?
We are renting in UK and will be doing so initially in Vancouver - struggling to find a good rental website?
What kind of lifestyle would you reckon we could have on 80,000Canadian Dollars (we havent negotiated salary yet but that was put out as a ballpark figure by the company)?
Ive yet to get my head round tax on wages if anyone can simplify it for me?

I am so sorry I have waffled on but you can all probably imagine that my head is running at 100mph at the minute.

Looking forward to hearing from you all
L
x


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forums! 

Although I lived on the Lower Mainland, it's been a number of years and I'm sure things have changed... so I hesitate to provide information as it may be outdated!

I can suggest that you have a look at the 2 major newspapers in the area, The Vancouver Sun and The Province. They both have classified sections and you'll find housing rentals in each of them. 

Vancouver Sun | Latest Breaking News | Business | Sports | Canada Daily News

The Province | Latest Breaking News | Business | Sports | Canada Daily News

Best of luck!


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Can i ask what your husband does for a living?? Just we are in a dilema about applying for jobs before P.R. or waiting untill we hopefully get P.R. I have read only a few stories of people who get job offers while still in the U.K so just wondered what field he worked in?? My husband is a plumber/gas engineer.
Thanks
Maria


----------



## loogieboogie10 (Jul 13, 2010)

m field said:


> Can i ask what your husband does for a living?? Just we are in a dilema about applying for jobs before P.R. or waiting untill we hopefully get P.R. I have read only a few stories of people who get job offers while still in the U.K so just wondered what field he worked in?? My husband is a plumber/gas engineer.
> Thanks
> Maria



Hi Maria
My other half is a Visual Effects Artist and has been lucky enough to work on some very big and well received projects here in the UK.

Im still trying to get my head round everything but its looking like all going well and the job offer comes through then we will be heading over under BC PNP scheme.

L
x


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Best of luck to you and the family Canada is a great country try to visit before landing and you will see what I mean


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know who recommended Surry or White Rock, both locations are a long way from downtown and require crossing bridges, which means major bottlenecks/traffic jams. They are not well served by transit.

Burnaby is closer to downtown and very family oriented. It is served by Sky train and other forms of transit.
Here's transit maps that show the region: TransLink.ca - System Maps


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

A bit of a different job to my hubby then !! Oh well good luck you have a chance so take it you can always return if it does'nt work out.
Maria


----------

